# Sure Bet or not Sure Bet



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=88091

Take a look at this pedigree and tell me whether or not you would bid $200 for this bird. I am not an expert at pedigrees, but how can a full brother of Sure Bet have different parents at the same time he is his brothers father. Also Sure Bet in the pedigree has a different father then his if the father of his brother is Sure Bets brother. Love the way Picanol becomes Sure Bets brothers father but not SB father. I think they guy must have put down the false hoods from the GFL pedigree he was looking at. Every Ganus pedigree that I have looked at and research is full of false info. Buyer be ware If you buy a bird from a guy who does not see the impossibilities in his pedigrees. Will we ever learn?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Might pass as a grandson of Sure Bet and have Super Crack 699 on both sides. Surprised anyone would bid on a bird without an accurate pedigree. It says a bunch about the breeder.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Thought I would let my actions speak louder than words. I sent Tony an email and pointed out the mistakes on the pedigree. Might help him get a bit more money for the bird. Guys into Sure Bet like this stuff with an accurate pedigree. Looks good on paper as long as it is accurate.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL. Yeah that pedigree makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

GFL 684 would be Sure Bet's cousin since GFL 574 would be Sure Bet's Fathers brother. Ppl don't know what they have I see ppl put Dreamboy, Sure Bet or whatever big name there is at the time all over the place because they are related it don't matter how far removed they are the use the name to sell the birds. Ppl see the name say wow what a deal. Who knows the bird could be a champ or it might. But I wouldn't buy the bird for it's pedigree. I've never spent over 150 for a bird and I plan on it anytime soon unless I win the IF Convention race this year with a one of the birds I bred or one of the birds I'm flying then I'm gonna have to spend alot more then 150 to get them back.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

People are bidding on this!? What? I wouldn't pay $220 for a mostly blank pedigree (lovely names, no race/breeding results?). And I would pay nothing for a bird with a pedigree so obviously screwed up.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I actually kinda like the bird I wouldn't mind having it in my loft to give it a try mixed with my birds I just wouldn't spend that much for it. I have a BBS down from Supercrack 699 and Picanol. That is my top cock right now 3 of his kids from last year had 2 top 3 finishes each this past OB season.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> LOL. Yeah that pedigree makes absolutely no sense.


Yeah, I would definitely pass this one up.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

The pedigree doesn't make sense and the guy can't even spell Sure Bet. He spells it several times on the pedigree as "Suer Bet".


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Thought I would let my actions speak louder than words. I sent Tony an email and pointed out the mistakes on the pedigree. Might help him get a bit more money for the bird. Guys into Sure Bet like this stuff with an accurate pedigree. Looks good on paper as long as it is accurate.


For what it is worth, I emailed Tony and he thanked me and fixed the pedigree.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The ped is still not 100% accurate.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=88091
> 
> Take a look at this pedigree and tell me whether or not you would bid $200 for this bird. I am not an expert at pedigrees, but how can a full brother of Sure Bet have different parents at the same time he is his brothers father. Also Sure Bet in the pedigree has a different father then his if the father of his brother is Sure Bets brother. Love the way Picanol becomes Sure Bets brothers father but not SB father. I think they guy must have put down the false hoods from the GFL pedigree he was looking at. Every Ganus pedigree that I have looked at and research is full of false info. Buyer be ware If you buy a bird from a guy who does not see the impossibilities in his pedigrees. Will we ever learn?


Ped doesn't mean a thing to me in this case, didn't see any kind of race record, and it's hard to say what this bird is really out of. Can't say I would want to remove a breeder from my loft to make room for this bird, from whatever it is out of.


----------

